# BMW Beats Audi as World's Top Premium Brand



## Mikenmass (Mar 29, 2010)

The 5 series was launched last month in Europe and goes on sales in the U.S. in June. The 5 series accounts for just over half of BMW’s profits.


That surprised me. :dunno:


----------



## chasz17 (May 4, 2007)

If Audi's customer service has anything to do with this, BMW has NOTHING to worry about...


----------



## pointandgo (Apr 9, 2010)

*Audi Sales and Service*

Although I test drove an S4 before getting my 335i, the local Audi dealer staff was a sorry lot, akin to used car dealer staff. Audi dropped their free maintenance and it was clear that in-warranty service was going to be expensive (oil changes, brake pads etc.). I kept asking them about it vs. BMW (as my E46 M3 was parked outside), but they had no good come-back. I asked for a better deal on the S4 and all they did was extend the finance period as if I were some kind of naive jerk. I left pissed off at the treatment and they literally followed me out to the parking lot begging me to return. Not.


----------

